# Do You Know Any Siblings Who Live Close to Each Other?



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 12, 2021)

I have noticed that most sets of siblings whom I know do not live in close proximity to each other; for example, my brother lives in New Hampshire, my mother’s sister lives in Massachusetts, but near the New York border, my grandmother’s brother lives in Florida, my father’s siblings live in Ohio, Kansas, and New Hampshire (formerly Missouri), two of my cousins who are brother and sister live in New York and Ohio, respectively, two daughters of my mother’s friend live in Massachusetts and Arkansas, and one of my brother’s male friends has a sister who now lives in Texas. I do know several siblings who are exceptions to this rule; two of my cousins, who are sisters to each other, live only a half-hour away from each other, and two of my male friends still live with their parents, and, consequently, their younger sisters, but they are the exceptions, not the rule.

This naturally leads me to ask two questions: are siblings doomed to drift apart as time passes, and does anyone here know any siblings who still live in close proximity to each other?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Draffut (Apr 12, 2021)

I live in Boston and my brother is an hour north in NH.  Most of my friends in NH have siblings within an hour in the NH/MA area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 12, 2021)

It's called growing up and living your own life.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sloan (Apr 12, 2021)

My homie and his bro still live with each other at their rents crib.

I moved out at 18 so I don’t live with my younger brother.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 13, 2021)

Plenty.  But I know many who don't.  When you leave the nest, you're living your own life, it's natural to do things for you not for your extended family.


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 13, 2021)

Yeah a lot. Me and my siblings are all dotted around the same city, even with all of us having moved multiple times it's never been to the other ends of the world. 

Have friends that are same and then others that are world's apart.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Apr 13, 2021)

No idea where my brother lives.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 13, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Yeah a lot. Me and my siblings are all dotted around the same city, even with all of us having moved multiple times it's never been to the other ends of the world.


Same, I also live near like 90% of my cousins as well.

IMO this is something of an americanism, moving around the country and from state to state.


----------



## pfft (Apr 14, 2021)

People try to shame and stigmatize anyone for living with their parents and not leaving once they turn 18 . Living near your parents and family is common in many ethnic cultures to have a close knit community and brethren bond with each other.

the idea that your supposed to live like some lone person far from everyone you know is not the case for a vast number and people have no right to judge you for it.

if you are connected to your culture and probably not white ,living with and near your family is ideal.

 If you can’t or don’t and life leads you to travel a lot for your job ofc it’s natural to live far... but I know a lot of people still want to be connected to their community.

Again some sad people are gonna talk shit and be small minded if I bring up my culture and it’s pretty sad that so many people are this petty.. 

It is common to be in your communities life. I wasn’t raised with this value that it’s just my family I respect and care for but all of my community.

I’m sure a lot of other cultures can say the same if you choose to live among others thst share your background and a commonality of belonging you get among your own.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 14, 2021)

In my country bros and sises are so close we share our wives and husbands all the time

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## pfft (Apr 14, 2021)

i have a sibling and they used to live very far away for schooling for a long time getting several degrees in their chosen field. But when health and complications arose with my mother they moved back and lived with my mom but now live here with me.  With rona still prominent I doubt they want to go back to grad school just yet or take the several offers from prominent universities offered until things are more settled.  I like having them around now even if we argue about shit but overall it has been a very hard this past year so I’m not in a rush to scoot them back out into their life far away from me.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Apr 14, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> In my country bros and sises are so close we share our wives and husbands all the time


..Are you an ant????

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 14, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> In my country bros and sises are so close we share our wives and husbands all the time


@DemonDragonJ move to this country

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> @DemonDragonJ move to this country


that wouldn't be such a bad idea, that way he doesn't have to worry about getting married.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Apr 14, 2021)

The US is big, so that's bound to happen. The UK people tend to live pretty close, I live close to my siblings, the furthest lives an hour and a bit away.


----------



## savior2005 (Apr 14, 2021)

I'm 27 and I live with my parents and all my siblings (1 brother 2 sisters). It has it's ups and downs, but it generally lowers overall costs and we do our own thing most of the time. I'm not particularly close with any of them except maybe my brother, and they are all younger than me (age 12,19, 24). The sucky part is that it sometimes feel very cramped in the house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 14, 2021)

Big Brain Biden! said:


> ..Are you an ant????


You got me!


Nighty the Mighty said:


> @DemonDragonJ move to this country


As long as he enjoys yoghurt, pork, beans and cabbages he's welcomed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Drake (Apr 15, 2021)

My dad and all his siblings live in the same town and one of my mom's siblings does as well. I grew up around them and so I got to know my aunts/uncles/cousins really well. Having a lot of family around has definitely been really helpful.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mider T (Apr 16, 2021)

Big Brain Biden! said:


> ..Are you an ant????


No, he's an uncle.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## pfft (Apr 16, 2021)

Mider T said:


> No, he's an uncle.


Got any plantains in your family tree? And do they make you feel a below average? Jw

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 18, 2021)

Mixed on my side, some are pretty tight but generally folks drift as part of work or relationships. I think people do often assess against an old stereotype about how they should live and milestones, but as long as you have your desired freedom I think being close with family is great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 18, 2021)

All my siblings moved out because they couldn't stand to live near my mom
j/k

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2021)

Jim said:


> All my siblings moved out because they couldn't stand to live near my mom
> j/k


How many siblings do you have?


----------



## Jim (Apr 18, 2021)

RemChu said:


> How many siblings do you have?


3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2021)

Jim said:


> 3


Are you oldest or ? Seem like the older bro.


----------



## Jim (Apr 18, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Are you oldest or ? Seem like the older bro.


youngest.


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2021)

Jim said:


> youngest.


Ah ok wasn't expecting that. You give out good wisdom now and then.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 18, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Ah ok wasn't expecting that. You give out good wisdom now and then.


I'm just a normal person.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## martryn (Apr 18, 2021)

DDJ, what is with these threads, man?

Like, yeah.  I have two brothers AND two sisters.  Both of my brothers and one sister all live in Springdale, AR, and the other sister lives in Fayetteville, AR, maybe 20 minutes further down the road.  We've all naturally migrated near each other as we all grew up in Fort Smith, AR, an hour (70 miles or so) south.  We all moved away from my parents, who lived for a time in Magnolia, AR (5 hours, or 330 miles south) and Hot Springs Village, AR (190 miles, or about 3.5 hours).

Granted that my youngest sister has disowned the entire family for the heinous crime of being Conservative, we still all get together for events like Easter, and we'll all be together again near the first of May for my dad's (and my sister's fiance's) birthdays.

My family seem quite content to stay in Northwest Arkansas, and I can't say that I blame them too much, as it's a fantastic place to live.  I'm the one who keeps trying to move away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Voyeur (Apr 18, 2021)

We each live about 30 minutes from each other.  Talk to my sisters occasionally. One of them lives a street away from my mother and she regrets it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 18, 2021)

martryn said:


> DDJ, what is with these threads, man?



What is wrong with threads such as this one?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## martryn (Apr 18, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What is wrong with threads such as this one?



You asked if anyone here knew any siblings that still lived in close proximity to each other.




DemonDragonJ said:


> does anyone here know any siblings who still live in close proximity to each other?



Does *anyone* here know *any *siblings who still live in close proximity to each other.  I mean, as Depeche Mode have said for decades, man, people are people.  Some people move away from home.  Some people stay close to home.  You make it seem like the natural tendency is to spread to the far corners of the earth.  Aren't you and your brood confined to New England?  New Hampshire literally borders Massachusetts and they're both small states.  It's not like your brother moved to... Virginia or something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 18, 2021)

martryn said:


> You asked if anyone here knew any siblings that still lived in close proximity to each other.



Yes, I did; why is that a major issue?



martryn said:


> Does *anyone* here know *any *siblings who still live in close proximity to each other.  I mean, as Depeche Mode have said for decades, man, people are people.  Some people move away from home.  Some people stay close to home.  You make it seem like the natural tendency is to spread to the far corners of the earth.  Aren't you and your brood confined to New England?  New Hampshire literally borders Massachusetts and they're both small states.  It's not like your brother moved to... Virginia or something.



I am not certain how to respond to that; what type of response are you expecting?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## martryn (Apr 18, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am not certain how to respond to that; what type of response are you expecting?



I just don't know what you think close proximity means?  My brother lived for a year in OKC, which is a solid 3.5 hours West of where the rest of us live.  He still felt like he lived in relatively close proximity.  We saw him about once a month, or twice every three months or something.  That's completely normal.  The more siblings you have, the more likely one of them will be living further away from the rest of them.  Because people are people and they take jobs and live their lives with lots of influences and priorities unique to them.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 18, 2021)

martryn said:


> I just don't know what you think close proximity means?  My brother lived for a year in OKC, which is a solid 3.5 hours West of where the rest of us live.  He still felt like he lived in relatively close proximity.  We saw him about once a month, or twice every three months or something.  That's completely normal.  The more siblings you have, the more likely one of them will be living further away from the rest of them.  Because people are people and they take jobs and live their lives with lots of influences and priorities unique to them.



I consider no more than a half-hour drive to be "close proximity;" anything beyond that, I consider to be far away.


----------



## Yamato (Apr 22, 2021)

My friends’s siblings live hours away from each other.
I have a cousin that lives in another country from his sister.
Though I do have one cousin that recently got married and had a kid get a place down the street from her parents’ and brother’s place. The brother lives with parents I believe. Then again, those guys have parents that shelter them a lot and make decisions for them half the time.


----------



## Uchiha Maddy (Apr 23, 2021)

My twin Sis lives with her bf 6-7 mins from my room. Last time I met her was 3 months ago back at our parents home.


----------



## Valgrind (Apr 23, 2021)

Cersei and Jaime Lannister

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lacey (Apr 27, 2021)

My sister and I still live in the same house, so...lmao.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2021)

lacey said:


> My sister and I still live in the same house, so...lmao.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Harmonie (Apr 27, 2021)

My mom and aunt live in the same town. My sister and I live an hour and a half apart.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Djomla (May 16, 2021)

Yes. My father's sister and he all live in the same city. My mother's sister and she all live in the same city. My sister and I are only 12km from each other.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------

